# Wilwood Parking Brake Cable



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

We have installed Wilwood rear disc kit on a '66 GTO and are getting custom cables made to utilize the "factory" cable setup. Can any one provide the length of the cable that is from the frame hole where the housing stops / connects to the intermediate cable links?

Attached is a file that has a simple drawing of the cable setup. Need the far lefthand length measurement (the one within the circle).

Thanks,

David


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

David, while I don't have that measurement for you, I would simply substitute some twine for that cable and measure that.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You're making it too hard. I used a Lokar 'cut to fit' e-brake cable kit with my Wilwood's and they worked just fine.

Bear


----------



## underpressure (Sep 6, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> You're making it too hard. I used a Lokar 'cut to fit' e-brake cable kit with my Wilwood's and they worked just fine.
> 
> Bear


Hi Bear,
I have a 70 stock power disc, brum setupo and wanting to go Wilwood 12.19 disc on all four with drum park brake. It looks like you did this and I have been digging through the posts. Wilwood is asking which offset I have and bearing diameter? I have a stock 10 bolt 3.55. Did the 70 use the 2.75 64-70 offset or the 2.85 Olds/Pontiac offset? Also should I just order the Lokar cut to fit kit and not the Wilwood one? 
I am running the Year One 17" with 2275/50 rear and 255/45 front, going to put ride-tech upper and lower arms and coil overs to lower car too.if that makes a difference.



BearGFR said:


> You're making it too hard. I used a Lokar 'cut to fit' e-brake cable kit with my Wilwood's and they worked just fine.
> 
> Bear


----------



## underpressure (Sep 6, 2013)

underpressure said:


> Hi Bear,
> I have a 70 stock power disc, brum setupo and wanting to go Wilwood 12.19 disc on all four with drum park brake. It looks like you did this and I have been digging through the posts. Wilwood is asking which offset I have and bearing diameter? I have a stock 10 bolt 3.55. Did the 70 use the 2.75 64-70 offset or the 2.85 Olds/Pontiac offset? Also should I just order the Lokar cut to fit kit and not the Wilwood one?
> I am running the Year One 17" with 2275/50 rear and 255/45 front, going to put ride-tech upper and lower arms and coil overs to lower car too.if that makes a difference.
> 
> The rear kit they think is correct is 140-13511-DR


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

underpressure said:


> Hi Bear,
> I have a 70 stock power disc, brum setupo and wanting to go Wilwood 12.19 disc on all four with drum park brake. It looks like you did this and I have been digging through the posts. Wilwood is asking which offset I have and bearing diameter? I have a stock 10 bolt 3.55. Did the 70 use the 2.75 64-70 offset or the 2.85 Olds/Pontiac offset? Also should I just order the Lokar cut to fit kit and not the Wilwood one?
> I am running the Year One 17" with 2275/50 rear and 255/45 front, going to put ride-tech upper and lower arms and coil overs to lower car too.if that makes a difference.


It's your choice of course, but if it were me I'd go with the Lokar cut to fit kit as opposed to taking a chance on getting the "wrong one" from Wilwood. That way you will be able to custom fit it to your car so that it can be adjusted correctly. I mean, it's "just a sheathed cable" - all it does is pull. It's not like one works better than the other as long as it doesn't break or come apart, right?

I like my Wilwood brake system, don't get me wrong, but in my experience with them they should have advertised it as a partial kit instead of a full kit. I had to buy quite a few 'extra' pieces to complete the installation. Things like fitting adapters, hub protectors for the front (so the steel wheels won't chew up the aluminum hubs), proportioning valve, etc.

Bear


----------

